# Imperial Guard Valkyrie



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Fully built and painted Imperial Guard Valkyrie.

Painted to a good table top standard and ready to go straight on the gaming table.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Games-Wor...Wargames_RL&hash=item1c2abf9686#ht_500wt_1414

Thanks for looking.


----------

